# (Solved) Backweb Client



## langnal (Jan 20, 2003)

Just need abit of help. Everytime my system starts up I get a message that pop-up. 

Backweb Clent
Backweb is unable to access its data directory. Either the data directory is invalid, unreachable or there is another instance of Backweb accessing it.

Would like to know how to resolve this message and/or uninstall Backweb form my programs? How will this effect my system? 

Thank you. langnal


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

langnal

Check out Tony's reply below. If you still need help post the info here. Please let us know when this is solved. 
Thanks
jm100dm

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=114183&highlight=backweb


----------



## langnal (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks alot for the info, it was exactly what i needed. The first bit of knowledge worked fine. The source of the problem was in fact the same in software as the another guy. Kodak in this case too. It was solved. Thanks again. 

Langnal.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Welcome to Tech Support Guy

Glad to have been able to help.

If you have future problems stop back and start a new thread.

Jm100dm


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

for your info Langal i too go the backweb from loading kodak software........i wrote them a letter telling them i didnt appreciate having spyware loaded on my computer with their software...I got a response and said they wouldlook into the problem....I doubt it will do much good but if more people complained then maybe it would....


----------

